# Mf8 megaminx pops like crazy



## luke1984 (Jun 29, 2009)

I recently picked up two Mf8 megaminxes. I wanted to get a meffert's but they're out of stock. I've tried solving them a couple of times but they pop more than a bag of microwave popcorn. They're completely unsolvable. I've tried adjusting the tension but they still keep popping every 30 turns or so.

Two corner pieces and one edge piece always fall out and putting them back the wrong way makes the puzzle unsolvable, or at least you have to take it apart again when doing LL. 

It's so frustrating. Turning slowly doesn't make a difference. What can I do about this?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEa5lfA7mtE&feature=channel_page

this


----------



## panyan (Jun 29, 2009)

^good tut


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 29, 2009)

The tutorial will only go so far - the MF8 minx is just a poor design and you'll have to get used to it wanting to explode. A good PVC minx has better "integrity"


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I searched google for Mf8 megaminx mod but didn't find anything. 

I also have megaminx which I believe is a PVC minx. I got it from a local puzzle store, it says Pi Megaminx on the white side. It's very stable and hardly ever pops but doesn't turn very smoothly, even after lubing. Maybe I'm better off modding that one to make it turn smoother.

Thanks again for your input guys.


----------



## kratos94 (Jun 29, 2009)

I just tried this mod and it makes the megaminx amazing! Well its a bit stiffer but it never pops at all!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 29, 2009)

tighten and lube. Worked for me


----------



## Zava (Jun 30, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> Thanks for the link. I searched google for Mf8 megaminx mod but didn't find anything.
> 
> I also have megaminx which I believe is a PVC minx. I got it from a local puzzle store, it says Pi Megaminx on the white side. It's very stable and hardly ever pops but doesn't turn very smoothly, even after lubing. Maybe I'm better off modding that one to make it turn smoother.
> 
> Thanks again for your input guys.



AFAIK the pi megaminx needs smaller screws, try putting DIY screws in it


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 1, 2009)

Zava said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link. I searched google for Mf8 megaminx mod but didn't find anything.
> ...



The screws in my pi megaminx are smaller than the DIY screws that came with my 3x3s. I might try to replace the screws and the springs anyway though.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 25, 2010)

How to know if a mf8 megaminx is type one or two?


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 25, 2010)

Mikon said:


> How to know if a mf8 megaminx is type one or two?


 
Two has larger corner bases.


----------



## Mikon (Oct 25, 2010)

I just have one... the one from lightake. Haha!
The base looks as large as it can be... XD


----------

